# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  .Hack RP Sign Up

## Seanchaidh

Now this is my first time creating an RP so please bear with me.

If you like the idea then please join. 

I've decided to try and see if I can get an RP going based on the .Hack games/manga etc...

 If you do not not know what these are, here is a very basic run down.

 Harald Hoerwick created this online game called 'The World' based on a poem called 'The Epitaph of the Twilight', which was written by Emma Wielant, a woman who Harald had a crush on but was sadly killed in a car wreck.
 Anyway the game is a MMORPG style game, and deep within its code there is a program called Morganna, which is meant to create an AI program called Aura who is meant to symbolise Harald and Emma's daughter (which they never had.)
 However Morganna after creating Aura runs amock and splits her coding into eight parts which become viruses. These then begin attacking the game, and its users, all the while trying to find Aura and delete her. 
 Here is the wierd part. They are all equipped with a move called 'Data Drain' which rewrites character data. If this is used on a user it causes them to fall into a coma in real life. Morganna is also able to pass out of the game and affect other software which runs through out everyones computers etc.
  A bunch of users then get together to combat the situation.

 If you want more info on .Hack, visit websites like:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hack_Mutation

*RP Rules*

  In this RP there are a few things you should know:

  1) God modding - taking control of another character (Not allowed)
  2) Data Drain - only certain types of character can use this. 
      (Explained Later)
      However if you really want to use this ability then please ask me to give it to you.
      But every time, you use this ability damage is inflicted to your character data.
      After twenty times of using this ability your character will be irreparably damaged,
      and you will lose all your status and it will be game over for you.
  4) Only three accounts per person (Maximum)
  5) Only RP in 'The World' thread.
  6) You may have only *ONE* affiliation
  7) You can not use the abilities of another class (e.g. twin blades cannot use the abilities
                                                                     of that of a werewolf)
  8) Have fun   :smiley: 

*Places*

   In 'The World' there are four servers each with their own unique root town where users gather to shop for items e.g. potions. The first root town is Mac Anu, the second Dun Loireag, then it is Carmina Cadelica and so on. (I can't remember the other two, sorry.    :Sad: 
   From the root towns you gate into fields where you battle monsters and from here you go into dungeons to battle monsters and get treasure.

*Characters*

   There are several types.

Primary 6 Classes

_Blademaster_: A playable character class that uses swords. This class is probably more accurate than others and has average stats. 

_Heavy Axe_: A playable character class that uses gigantic axes to deal heavy damage and has the greatest defense but the poorest magic defense. 

_Heavy Blade_: A playable character class that uses broadswords and katanas to attack enemies. This class has the highest attack power of all the classes in the The World. 

_Long Arm_: A playable character class that uses spears and lances, utilizing the long range of their weapons in battle. 

_Twin Blade_: A playable character class that uses identical dual blades. This class has average attack power, and is known for their superior attack speed and traveling speed. 

_Wavemaster_: A playable character class that uses staves and long-range magic rather than melee attacks. This class has the lowest attack power and defense. Players using this class should avoid close combat. 

*Affiliated Terms*

These are User statuses. A character can have a class and may have an affiliation. However some affiliations have character limits so join them while they are available!

_Game Masters_: Game Master (GM) is a title used by CC Corp employees, giving them the ability to maintain events and perform administrative duties. This has a ten character limit.

_Crimson Knights_: Characters that fight to protect the World from illegal users. However none of them had any real administrative power. 
This has a fifteen character limit.

_Cobalt Knights_: A team of system administrators who hunt down Vagrant A.I. and delete them. This has a fifteen character limit.

_Cerulean Knights_: The Cerulean Knights are a non-canon group of knights that replaced the Cobalt Knights in the Legend of the Twilight anime. Rather than hunting down Vagrant AI, they were created to prevent internet terrorism within The World.  This has a ten character limit.

_Illegal Character_: A character that has been illegally edited via hacking. 

_Player Killer_: A PK is like a serial killer who for whatever reason purposefully kills other player characters.  

_Rare Hunters_: Characters that like collecting rare items. Some may be obsessed with collecting rare items. Some own a special rare room for storing their items because it holds more than the storage in the NPCs. It is dishonorable for them to knowingly accept cheat items. 

_System Administrator_: Players that are in charge of protecting the world. They delete any hackers, cheaters and wandering A.I. Some are also in charge of setting up events for players to play. Only six characters in the RP can have this affiliation, once six are created no more can be 'The World' admins.

_Vagrant / Wandering AI_: Corrupted or illegal programs that have achieved a state of pseudo-existence within The World. They are hunted by system administrators who delete them in their debugging duties. A parallel may be drawn between them and Rampant AI. Most of the known Vagrant AI are, unbeknownst to game staff, part of the system itself. These characters can use the data drain ability.  This has a ten character limit. Once ten are made there will be no more AI's created.

_Knuckle Master_: A playable character class that uses punches and kicks to fight opponents. 

_Werewolves_: An upgrade of the Knuckle Master class that comes with the expansion pack for The World, this class also uses fists to fight opponents. Werewolves can transform into wolves at will and have fur so they don't get cold in icy areas. There are many requirements to become a Werewolf. It is also possible that any Knuckle Master who can obtain a certain ultra-rare item can become a Werewolf. 

*Bios*

I this RP I would like your bios to take this structure:

Name:
Username: (This is the name you would use in 'The World')
Class:
Affiliation: (If you want one then fill this out)
Age:
Appearance/Avatar:  (What your character looks like, a pic will do.)
Personality:
Character History: (Tell us about what has happened to your character
                           prior to joining the world.)

After completing your Bio wait until I say your character is accepted then go to 'The World' thread and start RPing!!!   :boogie: 

Have fun!!
 :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:   ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## Seanchaidh

Name: Kit Azama

Username: Mireille

Class: Wavemaster

Affiliation: Rare Item Hunter  ::bowdown:: 

Age: 14

Appearance/Avatar: Attached a pic

Personality: Cheery, smily, hyper active, obssessive when it comes to
                collecting rare items. In fact she wont stop until she gets the 
                item she is looking for.

Character History: She is the daughter of the user Mistral. She is a prodigy
                          with the IQ of 200. The avatar she has belonged to 
                         her mother. She came onto the game looking for 
                         friends and also to carry out her mother's legacy as
                         a rare item hunter.

 :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:  :smiley:   ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## GestaltAlteration

Just a question... did you used to belong to the AHD message board?  :tongue2:  My username was Hackslashslashsign.

I might join this. Looks interesting. Although sadly it doesn't look to be heading far being quite a few days have passed.  :Sad:

----------


## JET73L

Name: Meyuru Jaer
Username: Jechtael
Class: Twin Blade
Affiliation: Neutral/Chaotic
Age: 16
Appearance/Avatar: Like the original Kite avatar, but forest green instead of that bluish color, and without that stupid hat.
Personality: Obsessive, quirky. Enjoys skill "twinking" and rare-item hunting. 
Character History: A perfectly unremarkable person who doesn't usually play online games, but does play offline RPGs and enjoys reading into the logic behind tabletop RPs. Heard about the World via a friend (an Altimit uberfan) about the time of the .hackers avatar contest. Was offered to borrow their alternate character, bought a copy three days later. Has just set up first own character.

----------


## Sandform

I would join but I have only read that first manga with the...

----------


## Seanchaidh

> Just a question... did you used to belong to the AHD message board?  My username was Hackslashslashsign.
> 
> I might join this. Looks interesting. Although sadly it doesn't look to be heading far being quite a few days have passed.



_
What do you mean GestaltAlteration?

Oh JET37L your character is accepted_

----------


## Seanchaidh

_*sorry for double posting*

I'm gonna create my last two characters.

Name: Mariko Misono

Username: Subaru

Class: Heavy axeman

Affiliation: Head of Crimson Knights

Age: 17

Appearance: Look at my signature/avatar

Personality: Sweet natured, kind, caring and cheerful. Slightly unsure of herself.

Character History:  Co-founder of the Crimson Knights. She makes sure no illegal activities occur in 'The World'.  She is a hardcore gamer and hates anyone who would willingly damage the system._ 



_Name: n/a

Username: Mia

Class: Blade Master

Affiliation: Illegal character/Wandering AI

Age: n/a

Appearance: See attachment

Personality: Quirky, fun to be around, mysterious and loves chilling out.

Character History: Originally one of the eight phases (Macha), she was data  
                         drained and temporarily destroyed. However, Aura 
                         managed to bring back only the data containing the Mia 
                         part of her personality. Now she wanders the game,
                         looking for 'Aromatic Grass'._

----------


## JET73L

Yeah! "Logging in" to "The World" when I get to the RP thread.

So, what is this? A sort of Itadaki Street Special/KH version of .hack? That is, it uses characters from different times and systems, rather than following any specific story timeline, or occuring during a specific era of the World? (I'm assuming this is the World v.1, not the GU system)

----------


## Seanchaidh

Yeah. Okay I know it makes it more confusing, but it provides a wider variety of characters to play with though, so that's a good point.

----------


## JET73L

Yeah, I'm just asking when it is. Like, if it's during the first series of games, or //twilight, or if nothing happens at all major (I think it should be during a series arc, otherwise there won't be much cohesiveness, and probably //
GU wouldn't be a good idea if we're playing by v.1 rules. Although, if we play during //hack rather than //twilight, it'll be limited to three players per team, unless we play as multiple teams and go through the chaos gate separately, wghich shouldn't be a problem). Anyway, my question is: When in The World does this occur?

Edit: Sounds like the original series.. I think. I've only seen two episodes of one anime, sop I can't tell for sure. I'll play as though the original games are happening, making sure to keep things vague enough that they can be changed.)

----------


## Seanchaidh

_You know, I'll let you choose cause I like you._

----------


## JET73L

Cool. I guess we're sticking with a slightly anachronistic first twilight, or whatever the events of the original series were called. Thanks!

(By the way, I'm short on time right now, but I'll type out my next RP post this afternoon and post it next chance i get)

----------


## slayer

You guys seem like you need another character...

I used to RP all the time on an online game and was quite good at it. I probably won't do this much, but I'll give it a shot.

Name: 
Username: KoNeko
Class: HeavyBlade
Affiliation: Neutral/Good
Age: 16
Appearance/Avatar: Smaller than most HeavyBlades. Looks similar to this, except in a much happier mood.
Personality: A usually very happy character. Always thinks on his feet and tries to plan ahead of things before they happen. Likes to buy weapons that look cool and has good stats. Likes to look for hidden areas or easter eggs within "The World." A very shy person when it comes to talking to people, and hesitates to ask people questions.
Character History: Watching this game for quite some time now, I've finally be able to buy it and join "The World." New to The World, I've already come across problems within The World dealing with monsters. I'm in search of a new party member, but my shyness and hesitation makes it hard for me to find someone that would be willing to help.

Hope this is good enough. If there is something you'd like me to change, or make better, then just ask! And I can't think of a Real Name...

Edit: Also, please excuse me if I do something that's not related to .hack, I don't have much knowledge pertaining to .hack games/series. Is there a specific game/anime were going off of?

----------


## Seanchaidh

_It makes me happy to announce you are accepted slayer._

----------


## GestaltAlteration

> _
> What do you mean GestaltAlteration?
> _



Sorry, I just thought you used to go to an old message board that I went to. It was focused on .hack. Another user there also had a similar name and the same avatar as you did.

Here we go--

Name: Jack Heflin
Username: Count
Class: Twin Blade
Affiliation: Illegal Character
 Age: 20
Appearance/Avatar: Short black hair, red eyes and a dark swirly symbol on his right cheek. Usually wearing a black overcoat or cloak.
Personality: Helpful, kind and secretive. At times arrogant. 
Character History: Jack grew up in a wealthy family, the third child amidst six siblings. Hating his sheltered life he sought adventure, and at times got caught up in drugs and other rough lifestyles. By the time he graduated from high school he decided he had enough, and turned his life around. Going to college under a computer programming major, he became interested in The World from his friends. Joining and playing for a year, he eventually decided to try his hand at hacking the system and getting away with a modified character. He continues playing to this day, and has yet to be caught as a hacker.

----------


## Sandform

I would like to play around...is reading the first little series of manga good enough to join you guys?...I guess I could just go to a free manga place and read up...infact I think I'll do that....

----------


## Seanchaidh

_GestaltAlteration you character is accepted. Well done! _ 





> I would like to play around...is reading the first little series of manga good enough to join you guys?...I guess I could just go to a free manga place and read up...infact I think I'll do that....



_It doesn't really matter. As long as you know a little it's good enough. Also you pick things up as you play RPs._

----------


## slayer

Are we allowed to talk in first person?

Also, how exatcly should I type out how I log in? We should make some kind of simple form when someone logs in or something...That could help new comers in starting off this RP.

Also, I'm just going to say I basically lost all my .hack//sign knowledge and will hopefully learn more while RPing...

----------


## GestaltAlteration

I'll go ahead and take the initiative to answer these from what I've observed in the RP thread thus far.





> Are we allowed to talk in first person?



Yes; JET73L does so.





> Also, how exatcly should I type out how I log in? We should make some kind of simple form when someone logs in or something...That could help new comers in starting off this RP.



The best option to start off is to just appear before a Chaos Gate (The places where you warp in at each server). You don't necessarily have to describe what your real life self is doing-- just your .hack character.

And there are already multiple examples of logging in on the RP thread. Check 'em out.





> Also, I'm just going to say I basically lost all my .hack//sign knowledge and will hopefully learn more while RPing...



You may have some trouble picturing the surroundings and some of the more technical aspects, but it shouldn't bar you from participating. Just go along with what others are saying and you'll learn it over time.

----------


## JET73L

Here's the character bio for Brigit (.hack//Dreamviews), as my second playable character. This should be interesting.

Name: Kunisaki Haruna
Username: Brigit
Class: Blademaster
Affiliation: Lawful Good (or at least as lawful as a dothacker affiliate can be)
Age: 22
Appearance/Avatar: Brigit is a tall silver haired woman. Her torso and right arm and leg are armored, while her left arm and leg are bare, revealing a long snakelike wave tattoo that winds all the way down the left side of her body. Her head is covered in a helmet, and is decorated with a starlike wave symbol. (description stol- _quoted_ from dothack.wikia.com, because Im lazy.) ~level 13-16 at introduction
Personality: Undetermined. Harunas original character was very serious, but Brigit was made specifically to relive the game from new player onward, and having more fun this time through.
Character History: Works as a translator and go-between for computer companies in Japan and America. As of the events of the RP she was contracted to Bandai, living in the United States. Her last contract was with Altimit, which was when she first joined The World, and was one of the few players to attempt a solo run of the One Sin event. Her first character was recorded as the individual who did the highest damage to the boss creature aside from Balmung. Brigit is the character she made after relocating, playing on the Japanese server system out of nostalgia. Has a niece with a twin brother, and keeps in contact via e-mail and online games.

----------


## Sandform

I'm going to purchase those video game thingies and read some more of the manga if I can find it online...then I'll be back.

----------


## Seanchaidh

_JET your second character Brigit is accepted too.  






			
				I'm going to purchase those video game thingies and read some more of the manga if I can find it online...then I'll be back.
			
		


Alright! Yeah!!! 

_

----------


## JET73L

Woohoo! I'm glad of that, if she hadn't been accepted I would've dropped her from the game, but this opens up some interesting backstory and depth options.

I love this RP thread, it is so much cooler than most I've seen.

----------


## Seanchaidh

_




			
				I love this RP thread, it is so much cooler than most I've seen.
			
		


Aaw, that's so sweet.  _

----------


## JET73L

I have pics!

The Brigit avatar was taken directly from dothack.wikia.com/wiki/brigit, but I spent quite a bit if time on the Jechtael avatar.
(Oh, I was going to alter the facial tattoos... Meh, they're okay the way they are.)

----------


## Seanchaidh

_Oh please show me the pics._

----------


## JET73L

Huh. they should be there, I can see them. They do take a minute to load, though, since they're at the bottom of the page. PM me if you still can't see them, or maybe a mod, it could mean something's wrong with your connection to the forum, or your account or something.

----------


## Seanchaidh

_I can finally see them, Yay!!! Ooooooohhhhh!!! Those pics are cool!!_

----------


## JET73L

Thanks. Like I said, though, the Brigit avatar was taken from the dothack wiki. (that and youtube are decent places to research details that may have been forgotten)

----------


## Seanchaidh

_I do not know why but the brigit character portrayed in your picture seems familiar to me for some reason. But I know I've never seen it before. Strange..._

----------


## JET73L

Name: Random
Username: none (Random)
Class: Wavemaster
Affiliation: AI
Age: 4 months (AI. Time since creation. appears 12-ish within the game)
Appearance: Think Elk, from .hack//games, only all shades of white and pale/ice blue.
Personality: Cool. Collected. Curious about the humans.
Character history: Sprang into being several months previous to the events of the game, having much innate knowledge of the Twilight incident and original dothackers, and constantly being fed more information from an unknown source. Originally mistook Jechtael for the person his memories tagged as Kite, and has been an unofficial messenger for the //dream .hackers ever since.

If I can find a decent picture, maybe recolor one of Elk or Tsukasa, I'll try and post it.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Absolutely accepted Jet!

----------


## tkdyo

Name:me of course

Username: Scythe

Class: spear

Affiliation: none

Age:20

Appearance/Avatar: think vash but without the sunglasses and make the coat black.

Personality: open to conversation but not one to start it.  Always willing to be the one to jump to someone's defense.  Often over guesses his own power and so bites off more than he can chew.  Very personable, but not easy to gain his trust.

Character History: A rather sad individual because he always falls short of his goals in real life.  Before finding the world he studied many martial arts extensively and found a particular liking to Jeet Kune Do.  However, he may never grow strong enough in real life to protect the ones he cares about.  He tries to find completeness by being the "hero" type inside of the world.  Though he is still weaker than many players he initially enjoyed trying to hunt down player killers, another ego boost.

----------


## Seanchaidh

Hmm..interesting character. Accepted. 

 Good luck!

 ::D:

----------


## Raiu

Hello! I was searching on the web for a GOOD .Hack rp and this looks active. I also remembered a wiki for the .hack series. http://dothack.wikia.com/wiki/.hack//Wiki Its just full of . Hack stuff. Im going to post my character right after this so sorry for 2x posting.

----------


## Raiu

Name:Griffin Scott

Username: Reno

Class:Blademaster

Affiliation:

Age:16

Appearance/Avatar: 

Personality:Usualy calm and quiet he can rapidly change personalities and he does it often. He also acts on impulse and well, is someone who like to generaly tick GMs and Admins off with his actions.

Character History: Griffin was involved in the World sence almost the begining. He had read the poem "Epitath of Twilight" shortly before the site crashed and saved a copy of the poem to a disk. Somehow a virus worked its way into the disk and deleted parts of the poem before being deleted. He joined the world around the time Kite started playing and was hooked after that.
Other:He sometimes screams out random phrases and is often seen dashing off walls and jump kicking monsters while yelling "Dinamic Entry!"

----------


## Seanchaidh

Your character is accepted Raiu. However the story is postponed just now. When Jet and I have created the stage for a second arc you will be the first notified, I promise.

----------


## Raiu

Thanks. Ill keep the insanity to a mimum for now. Ill tell my friend about this rp as soon as it starts up again. Oh heres some more info on the caracter and/or my plans for him. One of his personalities is a code freak and is one of the reasons why CCCorp hates this guy, and hacks like a madman on crack, talking about speed of hacking not frequency. Oh and he has an addiction to strawberries. 'Strawberry-kun? Where are you?' Insanity insured he'll have his serous times when needed. But for now.............

*DYNAMIC ENTRY!*

----------


## Seanchaidh

Neat. I hope this RP will be up and running soon.

----------

